# Car l'ensemble ne fait qu'un



## Bushwhacker

*Un director de cine basa uno de sus filmes en una novela de Simenon. Sin embargo, su proceso de trabajo implica no tener en cuenta sólo a Simenon, sino a su coguionista, al decorado, a la personalidad real de sus actores... entonces expresa: "Car l'ensemble ne fait qu'un. Je dois écouter l'ensemble, pas seulement Simenon."

Qué significa la expresión en rojo? "Pues el conjunto sólo es uno" "Pues el conjunto es único" "Pues el conjunto hace el resultado"...?

Gracias  *


----------



## Paquita

Con otro contexto:
Los brazos, piernas, cabeza, venas, arterias, corazón, músculos, huesos...forman el cuerpo humano. Un solo cuerpo está formado de un conjunto de elementos que aunque son múltiples corresponden a algo único, o mejor dicho alguien, tú, por ejemplo...

Es lo mismo con el "cuerpo" formado por los elementos Simenon, guionista, decorado etcétera.

Ni idea de cómo expresarlo.


----------



## letidod

Yo creo que el ne no tiene ahí sentido de negación, (ne expletif), así que yo lo traduciría más bien : "Ya que el conjunto da un sólo resultado" o "ya que el conjunto hace una única unidad", aunque claro, lo de una única unidad, es un poco cacofonía...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Un propuesta:

El conjunto forma una unidad/un bloque.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## amelie25

letidod said:


> Yo creo que el ne no tiene ahí sentido de negación, (ne expletif), así que yo lo traduciría más bien : "Ya que el conjunto da un sólo resultado" o "ya que el conjunto hace una única unidad", aunque claro, lo de una única unidad, es un poco cacofonía...


 
Efectivamente, el "ne" no es expletivo ya que funciona junto con "que", que se utilizan para la restricción, como sinónimo de "únicamente/solamente". Me ha gustado la propuesta de Gevy; creo que es buena.


----------



## Bushwhacker

Y qué tal: "pues el conjunto es el que viabiliza un resultado"? "el que hace posible un resultado"?


----------



## Paquita

No lo creo así... Pienso que no se refiere al resultado (la peli) sino a los elementos que, en conjunto, le permiten realizarla. Lo que expresa exactamente Gévy con "el conjunto forma una unidad" 
Introducir la idea de "resultado" es extrapolar, anticipar aunque se sobreentiende.


----------



## quaver

letidod said:


> Yo creo que el ne no tiene ahí sentido de negación, (ne expletif), así que yo lo traduciría más bien : "Ya que el conjunto da un sólo resultado" o "ya que el conjunto hace una única unidad", aunque claro, lo de una única unidad, es un poco cacofonía...



Permítanme como novato que se estrena, y estando en busca del uso del "car" francés, proponer una traducción diferente. Aunque el "ne" no tenga sentido de negación, en español se podría utilizar "no" para afirmar con énfasis mediante la conjunción adversativa "sino":

"Porque el conjunto [no] se hace [sino] de un todo"

El caracter afirmativo se observa eliminando los elementos entre corchetes,
manteniendo la frase el mismo significado.

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## laletu

Soy nueva, no sé mucho de francés (estoy aprendiendo), y estoy fuera de tiempo para este hilo, pero me lo encontré y voy a agregar la frase, tal cual la usamos en mi país: " el conjunto hace al todo"

Besos


----------



## ximena Pelusa

Bushwhacker said:


> Y qué tal: "pues el conjunto es el que viabiliza un resultado"? "el que hace posible un resultado"?


  Creo que la última propuesta es la mejor. Representa la idea y se usa. También conozco " las partes hacen el todo".


----------



## laletu

Si ximena, asi también la empleamos, o una mezcla de ambas: "el conjunto de las partes hacen un todo"

Cariños.


----------



## AmaiaMAGO

creo que no me equivoco al decir que se corresponde con la expresión "*el todo es más que la suma de las/sus partes*" http://www.webislam.com/?idt=9929


----------



## Paquita

AmaiaMAGO said:


> creo que no me equivoco al decir que se corresponde con la expresión "*el todo es más que la suma de las/sus partes*" http://www.webislam.com/?idt=9929



Si el conjunto es más que...significa que 25+25+25+25 = 110 !
No es la misma idea.


----------



## AmaiaMAGO

sí, leyéndolo detenidamente, sería: "*el conjunto es más que la unidad*"


----------



## Paquita

AmaiaMAGO said:


> sí, leyéndolo detenidamente, sería: "*el conjunto es más que la unidad*"



En absoluto.
No hay en esta frase ninguna idea de superioridad del conjunto sobre los elementos separados, sino de unicidad de los elementos entre ellos tal que ninguno  tiene valor propio por separado.


----------



## laletu

Ya sé! Lo que pasa es que yo expresé mal la frase!. Lo que decimos aquí es "el conjunto no hace al todo"

Besitos!


----------



## swift

laletu said:


> Ya sé! Lo que pasa es que yo expresé mal la frase!. Lo que decimos aquí es "el conjunto no hace al todo"
> 
> Besitos!


¡¡Noo!!  Más bien, _el conjunto sólo forma un todo; el conjunto no hace más que formar un todo; el conjunto no es más que un todo..._

Saludos,


swift


----------



## laletu

Entonces, lo mejor sería como lo expresé en principio, y leyendo nuevamente el contexto, creo que es asi como quedaría mejor.

Besos



swift said:


> ¡¡Noo!!  Más bien, _el conjunto sólo forma un todo; el conjunto no hace más que formar un todo; el conjunto no es más que un todo..._
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swift


----------

